

A World Without Work - pmcpinto
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/07/world-without-work/395294?single_page=true

======
Kortaggio
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9764498](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9764498)

